# The Best HT Investment I Have Made so Far



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

As you get near the end of your HT journey everything boils down to content. Why did we go through the time, money and tribulations if not to enjoy great content right?

So far my BEST investment has been a subscription to concert channels www.concertvault.com and www.qello.com.

So many great performances and to my ear live recordings sound much better than those mixed in the studio.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok, so which ones do you recommend we listen to, and why? 
Do they have great dynamic range, excellent bass, airy winds, superb vocals, ...what?

Explain why we should go through the time, money and tribulations if we don't find this content is as great as you perceive! And don't say pay your money and experience it for yourself as I consider that as unpaid advertising.


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

robbo266317 said:


> Ok, so which ones do you recommend we listen to, and why?
> Do they have great dynamic range, excellent bass, airy winds, superb vocals, ...what?
> 
> Explain why we should go through the time, money and tribulations if we don't find this content is as great as you perceive! And don't say pay your money and experience it for yourself as I consider that as unpaid advertising.



Hmmmm, the reason "I" like these channels is the live venue. Concert Vault has recordings from clubs like Tramps, the Bottom Line, The Ash Grove and the Troubador. I never got to see a lot of the acts that played there in their prime. Now I can listen to these great recordings.

With Qello I like that most of it is done in high def videos and they also have a LOT of content. I can easily spend hours watching the concerts and not notice the time go by. A lot of these concerts have special guests which you won't get on a CD. I have enjoyed Aretha Franklin with Ray Charles and Billy Joel with Tony Bennett and Paul McCartney for example. I could go on and on. 

As for the audio quality its LIVE which to me is preferable. The audio quality can vary but is so worth the subscription cost to me. YMMV


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Well there you have it, a sound...hee hee get it...recommendation.


----------

